# first time hunting with a compound instead of a crossbow



## littledogger (Sep 3, 2005)

first time hunting with a compound instead of a crossbow


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

That's a great step in archery. I wish you success in the field this year. Just remember, don't watch the arrow flight and keep your bow arm up. Good Luck. :wink:


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

*Good Luck*

Good luck in the world of compound archery. I hope you have as much fun with it as I have over the years. Anytime you need advice just ask some of the guys on here they are a great bunch(FOR THE MOST PART). So tell us a little about your bow setup. Well gotta go for now. Again GOOD LUCK.

Frank


----------

